# Squid (caracters in line)



## zucchetto (May 4, 2009)

Hi,
i'm with a problem in squid, where, in a acl of type 'src' the squid can't reader more than 1807 caracters ....

The problem is in squid or in freebsd... And how much caracters the freebsd support in a line ?

Thnks guys, 
and good job.!
=)


----------



## SirDice (May 4, 2009)

Put the acl parameters in an external file.

http://wiki.squid-cache.org/SquidFaq/SquidAcl#head-44573752106a6a834704da181eec6bc054a44ee8


----------



## zucchetto (May 4, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Put the acl parameters in an external file.
> 
> http://wiki.squid-cache.org/SquidFaq/SquidAcl#head-44573752106a6a834704da181eec6bc054a44ee8



thnks guy... i was think in this solution.
but, i'm still curious.
how much caracters the freebsd support in a line?


----------



## SirDice (May 4, 2009)

zucchetto said:
			
		

> how much caracters the freebsd support in a line?


AFAIK there's only a maximum on a command line. Anything else is pretty much up to the application.


----------



## anomie (May 4, 2009)

zucchetto said:
			
		

> i'm with a problem in squid, where, in a acl of type 'src' the squid can't reader more than 1807 caracters ....
> 
> The problem is in squid or in freebsd... And how much caracters the freebsd support in a line ?



It's also not necessary to stuff a squid ACL into one line like this. 

For example: 

```
acl mynet src 10.0.1.0/24 10.0.2.0/24 10.0.3.0/24
http_access allow mynet
```

is functionally equivalent to: 

```
acl mynet src 10.0.1.0/24 
acl mynet src 10.0.2.0/24 
acl mynet src 10.0.3.0/24
http_access allow mynet
```

(When building a squid ACL this way, "or" is implied.)


----------

